# Camo Handlers Jacket



## shawn shannon (Jan 22, 2007)

Saw quite a few Camo Handlers Jackets that guys were wearing at the Grand. Been looking at various websites and can't seem to find anything.
Lion Country Supply has nice White or Black ones with the mesh back but no camo ones.
Anyone know if there is a distributor of these jackets or were they a special event jacket?


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Contact David Carrington with Avery and he'll be glad to help you. 

[email protected]


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Golden Lake Garment.
Tom is really helpful to deal with and makes a quality product.

www.goldenlakejackets.com


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Second Richard's advice. Give Dave a call.

Im not trying to start the old camo debate, but I have to admit, I'm puzzled why people want these things. The last thing I want is for a dog to not see me. 

At trials, obviously I handle in white (or black), at AKC HT's I handle in black, and when I used to run HRC, I always tried to handle in short sleeves so my arms made a contrast. Even if it was brutally cold, I would wear a jacket to the last holding blind and tough it out during our run.

jmo


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, call David Carrington. The jackets you saw are Avery. If you order one, I want to order one with you.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Shawn,

David can fix you up. They were selling them in the past at Grands so that is why you saw some at this last Grand. 

Janet


----------



## shawn shannon (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

KNorman said:


> Im not trying to start the old camo debate, but I have to admit, I'm puzzled why people want these things.
> jmo



Learned RTFer Goldenboy 'splained it best years ago. Though at the time he was speaking about field trials. But it is the same. I tried to search for the original line. I thought it was one of Miriams threads.
Anyway he typed....


> "Handlers do not want to look like a Schmoe!"


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Does Came hide Schmoeness?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

no Mike, 
but every girl's crazy 'bout a sharp dressed......... "schmoe" ? ;-)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

what Mark was pointing out, at the time. I think. Was when you walked to the running line. If you looked like you belonged there, as opposed to say the express line at the Wal-Mart. It changed the way some judges looked at your dogs work.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> what Mark was pointing out, at the time. I think. Was when you walked to the running line. If you looked like you belonged there, as opposed to say the express line at the Wal-Mart. It changed the way some judges looked at your dogs work.


How you made a connection between my opinion that dressing so a dog can see you is advantageous, and "belonging there" versus shopping for clothes at Wal-Mart is beyond me.

The two don't have anything to do with one another.

While I can certainly agree with dressing nicely, if someone walks to the line not using every advantage within the rules to help their dog, then they really do look like a schmoe. They probably need to also train more. Clothes aren't going to bail them out.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

KNorman said:


> How you made a connection between my opinion that dressing so a dog can see you is advantageous, and "belonging there" versus shopping for clothes at Wal-Mart is beyond me.
> 
> The two don't have anything to do with one another.
> 
> .


we agree Knorm  ;-)


----------



## DogsandHorses (Sep 30, 2012)

So, would a female handler wearing said jacket be a SCHMOETTE???


----------

